# Asus HD 7790 Crossfire



## Mainak23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi friends..

I am thinking about Asus HD 7790 Crossfire setup..

How will be the performance of this crossfire? is there will be any problem or any issue?

Appreciate any kind of help..


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2013)

No.. Better get HD 7950/GTX 660 Ti
even if  you want to crossfire, you will need X8/X8 Compatible mobo for optimal performance


----------



## Mainak23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No.. Better get HD 7950/GTX 660 Ti
> even if  you want to crossfire, you will need X8/X8 Compatible mobo for optimal performance



I have a Asus Crosshair V Formula And a Corsair HX 650...is not CF performance of HD 7790 will outperform a GTX 660ti?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2013)

Having a single GPU over 2 crossfired weaker GPUs that give almost identical performance is always a better option
GTX 660 Ti is a tried and tested GPU.. It beats HD 7950 boost in some benchmarks
Grab it from Flipkart for 15.5k ASAP


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2013)

^^
nope buddy its not available for 15.5 k and also it doesn't beat 7950.its performance is close to 7870 and in India you can get 7870 at a lower price than 660Ti.so its better to go with 7870 at 17-18k or else go with 7950.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

7790 CF can be a great VFM, but the problems that you will face will mar the experience-> the drivers and microstuttering...
+1 for 7950/7870.


----------



## Mainak23 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions ..i am thinking about going for HD 7870 for 16k..


----------



## flyingcow (May 1, 2013)

Better spend more 2k and ge the XT version. You will get DmC and Bioshock infinite too. So you're getting a 18k value at 16k, and as I have heard it, it is a "stripped down" version of 7950


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> nope buddy its not available for 15.5 k and also it doesn't beat 7950.its performance is close to 7870 and in India you can get 7870 at a lower price than 660Ti.so its better to go with 7870 at 17-18k or else go with 7950.



It was available for 15.5k.. you missed the deal;


----------



## Mainak23 (May 1, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Better spend more 2k and ge the XT version. You will get DmC and Bioshock infinite too. So you're getting a 18k value at 16k, and as I have heard it, it is a "stripped down" version of 7950



Yes it is stripped down version of HD 7950 Tahiti..is it a good deal to spend extra 2k for  7870 XT?


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

^very good deal..


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

Mainak23 said:


> Yes it is stripped down version of HD 7950 Tahiti..is it a good deal to spend extra 2k for  7870 XT?



can't be better  depending on the price HD7870 / HD7870 XT ( Tahiti LE ) and HD 7950 .. all of them are good VFM deal and if for some some reason you can't find HD7870 Xt at ~18k opt for HD7870 DC2 from Asus bt make sure the price is ~16k


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2013)

Just verified the price of HD 7870 XT in Vedant Computer Kolkata, the current price for the Sapphire model is 16.6K + 4% vat = 17.3K. If you guys are interested then get it from them by ordering through call. I guess it is the cheapest price for that XT card.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info .. Now HD 7870 XT looks more VFM compared to HD7870.


----------

